# HF DC



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Not only have I put a dedicated shop vac on my Ridgid 4512, which has the worst DC port in the world, but I just ordered the HF DC and DC hose kit.

I've been coughing a lot lately and I think it may have something to do with all the dust. I do a lot of sanding. 
The Abranet abrasives help out a lot with DC on my ROS's I use 3 of them. I need DC on my Miter saw, joiner, planer, and BS.

I do plan to mod it a bit with a larger impeller and a better cut off. I will add another 20 AMP breaker for it.

Sure will be nice to have DC on my joiner. That thing can make a mess quick.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Sorry Russell but I have to disagree with you on the 4512 dust collection…I had a 3650 that had to be the worst. Great saw-terrible DC.

Here's a cheap trick you might try(I did and it works pretty good)
I bought a 20" box fan at the Dollar Store and a 20×20 furnace air filter at HD. Put it on the suction side of the fan when I'm sanding and set it nearby. You will be amazed at how much it picks up. Easy to clean the filter too.
(not an original idea,read it somewhere on LJ's)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I have this model with wynn canister filter. 5 micron bag big improvement over 30 micron bags that came with mine. Would not waste time with other HF DC's.

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html

http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I hope you paid under 149bux for it. Advertised in some woodworking mags, is a coupon, plus, you can also use one o their 20% coupons which will put you into a dc really cheap.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Don't be out off by the puny, inexcusable dust ports on many of today's tools. Modify or replace until you get what you want. Here's a pic of my drum sander…I couldn't modify the existing top (4" port, I wanted 6"), so I just built a replacement. Yep, nit very pretty but really, really functional.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Roger: How do you get to use both coupons? Two HF stores in St. Louis refused to allow both coupons. Their response was "Can't apply a coupon to a coupon." I was trying to do the same thing, buy the 2HP at 149 w/coupon and then get another 20%off.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Russell, glad ya broke down and got the HF DC.
Mine has worked very well for the money. I did get felted bags (Highland Woodworking) that really made a diff. Mine had the older bags that would barely stop a squirrel, so a bag chnge was a must.
Bill


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll probably get that HW bag too. 
I tried to apply the 20% off coupon, but the item is already on sale. I think it came to a little over 270$ after tax and shipping. That includes the hose kit sold separately.


----------

